# FreeBSD as host for qemu



## pmueller (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello,

after some time of trying I managed to get qemu running. The guest is a qcow2 image with a Debian Linux inside.

The image is running now but
- speed is incredibly slow
- I can't get the network in the guest working (tap0 and bridge0 exists)

What speed can I expect with qemu on FreeBSD. Can it use kvm when running Linux guests? How?

Is there a good step by step tutorial explaining all the steps required?
I'm running 9.1

Thanks in advance,
Peter


----------

